# blue



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Left out of fortmorgan marina on 6/14, and trolled the elbow area between 12pm and 6pm. Nothing happening for the first 3 hours, then we hooked up on this dolphin. After we got the lines set back out, we circled around and caught our first blue in the same location we hooked up on the dolphin. I'm not sure of the weight, but the total length from tip of bill to tail was around 9-10 feet.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Dad's first time handling the reel after recovering from two fractured wrists 6 months ago and he nails his first marlin! Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good!! Make sure your dad goes for a swim!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice Blue!!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Awsome trip!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, super NICE!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome fish and pics!! Congratulations on your blue!!:thumb up:

Robert


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice Blue Marlin!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

brianspy, nice pics, good way for ya dad to break them wrists back in!! LOL nice fishes!


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Grey Ghost, best therapy I ever had. I,ll try to get doc to write me a script for more fishin. not ready for a dunk yet.

GINJACK


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

saw ya at dock last night bro... i was in the century cc next to you.... hope ur boat did ok thru the storm last night.... great fish man!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful fish and a great post!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

stevespy said:


> Grey Ghost, best therapy I ever had. I,ll try to get doc to write me a script for more fishin. not ready for a dunk yet.
> 
> GINJACK


 Ten4 on the script for mo fishin!! LOL What did the blue take, what speed was ya trolling?


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Lime green chugger on outside line at 6 kn. Came very close to unspooling the 30W on first run.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

PoolBoy074 said:


> saw ya at dock last night bro... i was in the century cc next to you.... hope ur boat did ok thru the storm last night.... great fish man!!!! congrats!!!!


Boat was fine the next day, but I'm sure it was rocking and rolling in that marina when the storm blew through.


----------

